# benutzerverwaltung in einem bestellshop



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ich habe ein shopsystem das bestellungen verwaltet mit java erstellt. das ist schon einige zeit her und soll es nun mit einer weboberfläche versehen.
dafuer darf is servlets und jsps verwenden.

als zusätliches kriterium sind verschidene benutzergruppen. und zwar soll ein gast sich selbst registrieren können und dann angemeldet sein.. wenn er angemeldet ist darf er bestellen.. wenn ich admin bin haben isn zusätliche rechte.

hibernate oder frameworks darf ich nicht benutzen(ob das sinnvoll ist lässt sich drüber streiten  ist aber die vorgabe)

meine jetzige speicherung der daten erfolgt i xml dateien.. die speicherung der daten erfolgt auch problemlos.. die xml speicherung sollte beibehalten werden.

kann mir jemand helfen wie ich am besten die benutzerverwaltung mache ??
ich kann die kundendaten in xml speichern und auslesen.

wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor ???


viele dank !!!


----------



## Sanix (8. Mai 2007)

Erst Mal den Post neu schreiben und auf Rechtschreibefehler achten...
Benutzerverwaltung ist eigentlich ganz simpel. Du musst halt deine Benutzergruppen wie in einer Datenbank aufbauen.

Ein XML mit Gruppendefinitionen und eins mit Benutzern. Dann fügst du halt ein Attribut zu, welches die Gruppen ID festlegt, welches dann ein verweis auf das Gruppendefinitionen XML ist.


----------



## Guest (8. Mai 2007)

ok .. sorry fuer meine rechtschreibung !!

also das mit den benutzern in der xml hört sich gut an. kann mir auch ungefähr vorstellen wie das geht. aber woher weiss mein shop dann das der jeweilige benutzer dann angemeldet ist ? ( irgendwas mit sessions hab ich im hinterkopf)
und wenn ich mich als admin einlogge sollten im menue noch weitere menuepunkte erscheinen die sonst nicht sichtbar seien sollten.

wie kann ich das realisieren ??
gibt es für sowas nicht irgendiwe das mittel ? dann würd ich mir da tutorials suchen und das probieren. aber ich hab echt gar keine ahnung wo ich auch nur anfangen soll.

danke euch !


----------



## Sanix (9. Mai 2007)

Google -> Benutzerverwaltung + Tutorial + JSP

Ein Weg ist es, das ganze über Filter zu lösen. Der Filter ruft dann immer zuerst eine Methode auf, die überprüft ob du eingeloggt bist (Benutzerinfo in der Session), falls ja, werden die Rechte überprüft, falls nein, wirst du zur Loginseite weitergeleitet.
Wenn du keine Frameworks einsetzen darfst, musst du halt im JSP Code prüfen, ob ein Navi - Item angezeigt werden darf oder nicht.

```
if(Auth.userHasAccess("menuItem"))
```


----------

